# The Key to Recovery



## Gunit (Dec 4, 2010)

As many of you have seen on this website, there have been a lot of users suggesting that the key to overcoming your depersonalization is just to simply accept it and/or stop thinking about it. But, if you're like me, you're wondering "How the hell do I do that? Is that even possible?" The simple answer is yes.

After roughly two years of being miserable, I was at my lowest point. I tried numerous anti-depressants, anti-anxiety meds, extreme exercise, even the dumbest things you could possibly imagine that could get me out of this funk. Luckily, one night I stumbled upon a movie on Netflix called "Food Matters" and one of the guys being interviewed suggested that high doses of niacin (vitamin b-3) can be used to cure a plethora of mental illnesses and ailments, including depression and anxiety.

I thought, "What the hell, it can't hurt." After a week or two of taking niacin, I realized my obsessive thoughts started to dissipate. A niacin deficiency can cause a lot of problems to your system, which I wasn't aware of. That should be your first step. The way to determine if you have a deficiency is to take niacin until you experience a mild flushing sensation. Try NOT to get the time released version of niacin, because it can make you VERY sick if you take too much (I know from experience). For whatever reason, it is designed differently than the rapid release kind. Instead, try to find 25mg-100mg pills at a store or online and take it until you get a mild flush (lasts about 10-20 min). Then take that dosage for a few weeks until you start to feel better. If you can only find the time-released kind, then just buy the 500mg version and only take one pill per day. Below is a link to the guy in the documentary and how to take niacin:

http://www.doctoryourself.com/niacin.html

Also, I noticed that whenever I would have a green tea latte from Starbucks, I would always feel insanely good. I discovered that this is because it contains matcha green tea powder. It has enough caffeine to give you energy, but not too much to make you anxious. Matcha has l-theanine in it, which calms you down, and has the highest antioxidant levels of any food. However, the lattes can be pricey and have a lot of calories, so now I just make my own homemade lattes, and drink matcha twice a day. Below is a link for how to make your own latte, or other matcha recipes.

http://www.bouldertea.com/tearecipes.html

Do both of these things, and I am confident that you will start to feel better, move on with your life and pursue your dreams. Keep busy and stop obsessing! Go for a run, go for a hike, watch a funny movie, hang out with friends. Good luck!


----------



## riokid (Sep 8, 2012)

See with your dp is is tormal to feel emotionally numb. is it normal to feel numb minded and a real deadness and flatness in the mind. Like a feeling of nothingness! Does it go away or am I left like this forever? Ive read online that people have been numb and dead minded forever i cudnt cope with that.


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

not to bum you out but that shit doesnt even make a dent in my dp, as I've said many times some have it much worse than others and there is no obessing for me, I mean I would be obessing about my leg if it got cut off but it doesnt change the fact that it hurts... bad. I take a lot of vitamins, b complex injections which are way more powerful than the pills and there is no getting around the evil that is this disorder. For some people it just takes time.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Sounds like getting a simple blood test would be a better way to find out if you're deficient, no cramming pills down until you get sick


----------

